# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Riddle Book - 101 Riddles

## BlazeMagic

Over the course of several years, I started writing some riddles down, until I had quite a collection, and finally released a book of 101 riddles

If there is anyone interested in riddles, I've posted a few of my favorites below, along with a bunch on the website. Currently I have just released the book for magicians, but I hope to release a version for everyone else in the near future.


13    An army of trillions, a squad for a fee.
    In my death, I kill those who buy me. 
    An assassin in your home invited.
    I carry out my mission burnt or lighted. 


24    Hollow I am - and I do not inflate.
    I'm always a gram - but have no weight. 


30    You command and we obey.
    Yet are lashed 20,000 times a day. 
    We come in many colours, and often match.
    Feeding on light when you open our hatch. 



46    Down I lie - leaving tracks wherever I go.
    Get in my way and die. Animals to me are slow. 
    Wherever I go, I'm followed. Each of us are hollowed.
    To a path I am bound. Letting out a mighty sound.

----------

_Sonny1318_ (05-29-2019)

----------


## fadingdaylight

Very cool.  I'm going with train on that last one, but the others I'm not so sure.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-29-2019),_Sonny1318_ (05-29-2019)

----------


## Sonny1318

Way cool, but are you gonna share the answers? 😂 thanks for sharing, again cool as all hell. But yeah Im stumped, lol.

----------


## Toad37

24. Balloon?

----------


## Toad37

Never mind didn't see the do not inflate

----------


## Valyndris

I don't know the the first ones but the last one sounds like a train like fadingdaylight said.

----------


## Luvyna

Agreed that the last one sounds like a train. 

Is the first one cigarettes?

----------


## BlazeMagic

Cigarette for the first one and train for the last is correct!

----------


## Valyndris

is 30 eyes, eyelids or eyelashes? That's the best guess I've got.

----------


## BlazeMagic

Correct! Eyes is the official answer, but all of those things are related to it.

----------


## Luvyna

Nice, this is fun! It'd be cool if you put your riddles in a mobile app in a sort of puzzle game format.

----------


## BlazeMagic

That's a very good idea! I was considering that with some of my magic things, but I should arrange a riddle one first  :Smile:

----------


## rlditmars

I'm guessing that 30 is shoelaces.

----------


## Valyndris

24 was the hardest one but I think it's a hologram.  :Smile:

----------

_Luvyna_ (06-03-2019)

----------


## Luvyna

> 24 was the hardest one but I think it's a hologram.


That's a really clever guess, sounds right to me!

----------


## BlazeMagic

Its something different from a shoelace, but thats a good guess.

Hologram is correct!  :Smile:

----------

_Valyndris_ (06-03-2019)

----------


## Quarks

... Hologram?  :Confuse: 

Edit: ah darn I didn't see that there was another page of replies. I guess that was correct!

----------


## Spicey

Never mind.

----------

